

Commit 15 Minutes to Help a Student Break Into Your Industry - jontonsoup
http://projectxpresso.com/hackernews

======
onedev
This is awesome. We should help people around us achieve the same successes
many of us have been fortunate to achieve.

At some point we must all realize that this (for various values of "this")
isn't some sort of race to the top (if a "top" even exists), this is about
pulling _everyone_ up with us.

I'll give you an example. When Dr. Dre was shooting the "Welcome to
California" video in his hometown of Compton, the whole community was
ecstatic, seeing their idols in action in real life. The same idols that
provided many of them hope and the opportunity to dream. A large part of those
people surrounding the scene were kids, of all ages. One of those kids was
Kendrick Lamar, whose dad (or uncle?) had put him on his shoulders so his kid
can catch a glimpse of the amazing scene that was taking place.

Fast forward to today, Kendrick Lamar is one of the biggest artists in the
world right now. He was able to make it out of Compton, California and become
bigger than what his environment told him he can be. He represents the voice
of the newer generation. When he started getting big and started working with
Dr. Dre, he told Dre "I was there, I one of those kids that was watching
you!".

I think it's a truly beautiful story and to some extent we are all capable of
inspiring and helping those around us, either through our own actions or
spending 10 or 15 minutes to give someone advice, or responding to an email.

We are not that important that we cannot spare 15 mins to someone who looks up
to what we do and is inspired by what we do.

------
zebra
Interesting - I already gave 2-3 hour introduction to two kids - 14 and 16
y/o. Next week one mother will bring her son for lessons. Btw the 14 y/o is
already prized in his school for programming knowledge. I do it for free,
because I like the idea of giving bright future to these young minds.

------
jacalata
That looks interesting, but I'd like to know a bit more about who is running
it and how/why before I put my contact info in.

~~~
jontonsoup
We're a DreamIt Ventures company-- you can find our bios on our other site:
[http://www.tradeup.io/team](http://www.tradeup.io/team)

------
gnarmis
This is great! "office hours for the tech industry" explains itself.

------
BlackDeath3
"I'm a Professional" \- cup of coffee.

I find that hilarious.

~~~
JealousCat
*espresso

~~~
BlackDeath3
That's what I'm talking about.

